# Huskee 22 ton engine change



## lindnova (Apr 2, 2014)

I should have waited 4 months to buy one.  They now have a Kohler 6.5 horizontal on the side away from the operator.  I guess they listened to my review. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/huskeereg;-22-ton-log-splitter-carb-compliant


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 2, 2014)

Heh, it happened to me, too.   In 2009, I purchased a Huskee 35-ton model with the engine on the same side as the operator.  Within 3 months, TSC was displaying an updated version with engine on the other side and a couple other changes.  Sometimes I wish it were on the other side, but I've learned to position the splitter so that the exhaust doesn't blow my way.  I'm still happy with it, especially since I got big discount on it in addition to the 10% off coupon. 

These changes and others do show that SpeeCo/Huskee is responsive to consumer feedback.  Since 2008, I've noticed the following changes:

* engine on opposite side of operator.  Removes noise and exhaust from operator.  Also keeps hoses from crossing over cylinder.
* muffler cage on hot muffler (some models)
* metal coil protector on hoses
* went back to solid toe plate that doesn't bend
* handle on top of tow beam
* slightly better cycle times (as rated)

The horizontal Kohler engine on the 22-ton is new to me, and it is welcomed.


----------



## FWest (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been looking at this splitter. The stores near me only have the older model with the BS. My local stores say they are coming out this fall but according to a review some are out there now.


----------



## xman23 (Apr 2, 2014)

What I saw a few years ago on more than one manufacture was the engine on the rear ride of the oil tank. So the engine is under the fall zone of the round your splitting when horizontal. You look at this stuff a wonder who do the have engineering the thing.


----------



## leeave96 (May 9, 2014)

Late to this thread.

I had a 22 ton TSC log splitter with the vertical shaft Briggs engine and it was GREAT!  I traded it for a garden tractor with a front end loader even-up, figuring I could go out and buy another log splitter anytime.

Last weekend I went to TSC to see about buying a new 22 ton log splitter.  First thing I saw was the Kohler engine - looks like it is ultra EPA compliant and complicated compared to the Briggs.  Second thing that really turned me off was the shaft and associated hardware coming from the engine to the pump was that there was no paint.  Rust had formed on the shaft and castings - not good.  Third thing I didn't like was the pump being remotely mounted and exposed to the weather.  The one on the Briggs powered log splitter is under the engine, out of the weather and protected from damage.  Fourth thing I like about the Briggs engine is - for me, it absolutely got the job done.  Couldn't have asked more from a cheap engine.  And speaking of cheap - that Briggs vertical engine, when it goes south, is easy to replace for a low cost and easy to physically replace.  Fifth - the Briggs has a plastic fuel tank, whereas the Kohler has a metal tank.  No rust worries with the Briggs on the gas tank.

I called around and found the only remaining Briggs powered 22 ton log splitter around and bought it.

I'm sure in the end the Kohler engine will make for a good log splitter - just not for me.


----------



## Beer Belly (May 10, 2014)

leeave96 said:


> And speaking of cheap - that Briggs vertical engine, when it goes south, is easy to replace for a low cost and easy to physically replace.


......oh, I don't know about that, when mine blew up, it cost $500+ to replace.....


----------



## Fifelaker (May 10, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> ......oh, I don't know about that, when mine blew up, it cost $500+ to replace.....


http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/briggs_vertical_shaft_engines4301.html I can make this work.


----------



## Beer Belly (May 10, 2014)

Fifelaker said:


> http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/briggs_vertical_shaft_engines4301.html I can make this work.


 I was told by all the small engine suppliers that I talked to, that this motor is specifically designed for the Huskee splitter.....something about the shaft being unique.....cannot be had by any other manufacturer. Maybe with some mods, another will fit, but I was looking for a simple bolt on and go.


----------



## Fifelaker (May 10, 2014)

At worst a lovejoy half and an hours time it's running.


----------



## mike van (May 11, 2014)

At the Surplus Center you can buy a 5.5 hp vertical Briggs for 129.00, for 439.00 you can get a 17.5 hp one.  You'd have to do the labor, but 500.00 for an engine replacement on a splitter is a rip off.


----------



## Beer Belly (May 12, 2014)

mike van said:


> At the Surplus Center you can buy a 5.5 hp vertical Briggs for 129.00, for 439.00 you can get a 17.5 hp one.  You'd have to do the labor, but 500.00 for an engine replacement on a splitter is a rip off.


 and whats even worse, the day I picked up the Splitter from the shop, I dropped off my saw because the Oiler wasn't working.....turned out it just needed to be cleaned.....$50 later, I got my saw back from a 10 minute service.....I thought for something that minor, and just dropping 5 bills on the splitter, they'd throw me a bone, I ended up adjusting the Oiler also as it wasn't slinging any.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 12, 2014)

To the op.... I don't see what the big deal is..... I'm not an engine guy but it seems to me that they made this switch to save money for the company and make a slightly bigger profit. I've been using B&S motors for 30 years and never had a problem with them.....you never know what your gonna get when you buy something, all companies sell lemons....the engine on mine does not get in the way of operation and is not loud enough to require ear protection, so all is good....
Don't worry....be happy.....split wood.....


----------



## mike van (May 12, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> and whats even worse, the day I picked up the Splitter from the shop, I dropped off my saw because the Oiler wasn't working.....turned out it just needed to be cleaned.....$50 later, I got my saw back from a 10 minute service.....I thought for something that minor, and just dropping 5 bills on the splitter, they'd throw me a bone, I ended up adjusting the Oiler also as it wasn't slinging any.


I'd find a new shop -


----------



## leeave96 (May 22, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> ......oh, I don't know about that, when mine blew up, it cost $500+ to replace.....



I've seen bolt-up heavy flywheel engines for these TSC, Briggs powered log splitters on line for around $250ish - probably cheaper with some more search time.

A Harbor Freight type engine would probably be near $100ish.


----------



## Grateful11 (May 22, 2014)

Right now and this weekend the 22-Ton TSC splitter is on sale for $950. Wife said no not yet :-(


----------



## jeff_t (May 22, 2014)

leeave96 said:


> I've seen bolt-up heavy flywheel engines for these TSC, Briggs powered log splitters



This is more the issue when replacing with a generic engine. 

The shaft is a standard diameter, special length, but cutting the shaft to length shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## maple1 (May 22, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> Right now and this weekend the 22-Ton TSC splitter is on sale for $950. Wife said no not yet :-(


 
You should suggest she buy you both $950 worth of oil (or other fuel or electricty or whatever) next winter and see how long it will keep you warm.


----------

